# Embarrassing Film Or Tv Moments.



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Watching a film the other night that had 2 absolutely cringeworthy moments. You know the ones where you think the stars or studios either never saw it before they released it or are so far up themselves they thought it was good.

My 2 from the same film - Be Cool are.

Travolta and Uma Thurman trying to re-ignite the spark from Pulp Fiction by dancing together to a BEP/Sergio Mendes track. I have never seen such crappy/pretentious/embarrassing dance steps such as these (and I went to Discos in the 70's :derisive: ). What was Travolta thinking??? :thumbsdown:

Second moment came when Steven Tyler (Aerosmith) was talking about a song and the emotion behind it. I like Aerosmith but nearly threw up at that point as he talked about it being to do with his daughters. :bad:

I realise a lot of the film is tongue in cheek but these 2 instances were too far gone for that.

Anyone else have any cringeworthy film moments


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

there was a bit on ben dovers housewife husseys where she...............


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

mrteatime said:


> there was a bit on ben dovers housewife husseys where she...............


I said cringeworthy - it didn't begin with a 'm'


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

The whole of :starwars: part 1, most of part 2 and bits of part 3 - mainly due to the abomination that is Jar Jar Binks, but a close run thing as Hayden Christensen's acting is just as bad.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

tall_tim said:


> abomination that is Jar Jar Binks, but a close run thing as Hayden Christensen's acting is just as bad.


Agree - Binks needed to be run over when he first appeared. And as for the young Mr Vader - more wooden than Charlton Heston even after he died.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2009)

Alas said:


> tall_tim said:
> 
> 
> > abomination that is Jar Jar Binks, but a close run thing as Hayden Christensen's acting is just as bad.
> ...


The amount of time it took him to turn to "the dark side" after a talk to the wrinkly one..."turn to the darkside"..."erm...ok"-were they running out of film??


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Hm... Well, last night the 710 forced me to endure the recent Will Smith film, "Seven Pounds". Almost every second of that was cringe-worthy. There's quite a good story in there, somewhere - but this was done so badly and so "Am Dram" and so "tug-at-you-heartstrings- Hollywood" as to render the whole thing just a pile of meaningless drivel. Shame, because Will Smith is a superb actor. Groan: yet another two and a half hours of my life that I can't have back.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Alas said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > there was a bit on ben dovers housewife husseys where she...............
> ...


glad someone got it


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Most of ITV1's output is embarrassingly cringeworthy.


----------



## vamos666 (May 20, 2009)

mrteatime said:


> there was a bit on ben dovers housewife husseys where she...............


Was it Amita? She's my fave single parent whore!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

vamos666 said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > there was a bit on ben dovers housewife husseys where she...............
> ...


think it was josy james......massive bangers and an ******** like a teatowel holder


----------



## vamos666 (May 20, 2009)

mrteatime said:


> vamos666 said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


she's got a lovely sofa...


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

vamos666 said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > vamos666 said:
> ...


that she has........and purest of the pure filth


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Will you pervy saddos stop bringing my thread into disrepute  :furious: :tease: 

Are they on DVD??


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Alas said:


> Will you pervy saddos stop bringing my thread into disrepute  :furious: :tease:
> 
> Are they on DVD??


yep....wanna copy? er....my mate might have them...er.....


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

It'll be on one of the many free adult video sites.. h34r:

Neighbours is pretty cringeworthy when they have bad guys/criminals/gangsters, they dont seem to do 'hard' too well..


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> vamos666 said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


You really don't have a clue what you are talking about

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.It's gotta be Carla the red head :naughty:


----------



## vamos666 (May 20, 2009)

mutley said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > vamos666 said:
> ...


Mrs Vamos just stopped me from posting a link to Spankwire!

Probably for the best!


----------



## moosejam (Nov 29, 2009)

Absolutely everything in the office


----------

